# MTB: Miller’s Pond Hippie Ride. 07/02/2010



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2010)

Trev and I are both taking half days this Friday and are going to hit up Miller’s Pond for some stuntry and uber techy trails. My buddy Murph may also join us, and Puke himself (aka John, aka BikeRag) the evil mastermind of Miller’s himself may also tag along. Going to be a slow pace stopping to play on anything that looks like fun. There is stuff there for everyone and the trails themselves are not too shabby.  Really rocky technical trails and a good amount of pedaling between stunts. We are looking to get started around 12:30 to 1:00 and ride until we want to stop


----------



## 2knees (Jun 29, 2010)

why is that a hippie ride?  and what is a hippie ride if i may ask.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

I unfortunately have a 10 am appointment up in Boston Friday.


----------



## Trev (Jun 29, 2010)

In.. in ... in..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> why is that a hippie ride?  and what is a hippie ride if i may ask.



Hippie rides = daytime rides since hippies don't work and have all day to ride


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I unfortunately have a 10 am appointment up in Boston Friday.



Screw that shit, reschedule for next week


----------



## powhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> why is that a hippie ride?  and what is a hippie ride if i may ask.



Numerous safety  comittee breaks....ask jonnypoach

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jun 29, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Numerous safety  comittee breaks....ask jonnypoach
> 
> steveo




ah yes, i would assume that too but not from our boy Tim.  he lives a righteous lifestyle!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Numerous safety  comittee breaks....ask jonnypoach
> 
> steveo





2knees said:


> ah yes, i would assume that too but not from our boy Tim.  he lives a righteous lifestyle!



Barbie don't touch that shit


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2010)

Just heard back from Austin and he's in!!! If Murph can also make it, this could get interesting.

Cancel that shit Jeff, your not going to want to miss this.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Just heard back from Austin and he's in!!! If Murph can also make it, this could get interesting.
> 
> Cancel that shit Jeff, your not going to want to miss this.


Can't need to pick up a purchase order which should more than cover a HT when you get finally around to getting back to me on them.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 29, 2010)

Hell, Austin's in? I don't have work on Friday, might have to witness the impending stupidity (even though it sounds like the place is too techy for my liking.)


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Hell, Austin's in? I don't have work on Friday, might have to witness the impending stupidity (even though it sounds like the place is too techy for my liking.)



It's a techy kick in the nuts, but fun  . You would do fine, it's not like we are going to be logging tons of miles


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Can't need to pick up a purchase order which should more than cover a HT when you get finally around to getting back to me on them.



I have that info, I'll give it to you Friday at Millers


----------



## awf170 (Jun 30, 2010)

Very pumped about this.  Can't wait to tumble off some log skinnies into stream beds! 

And Mondeo, you have to go.  I assume we're going to be moving at a wicked slow pace since Tim and I will have try, and fail, every log ride about 5x each.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 30, 2010)

awf170 said:


> since Tim and I will have try, and fail, every log ride about 5x each.



I'm game for a bunch of the skinnies, but there are some I'm not going near!


----------



## Trev (Jun 30, 2010)

Did I mention I was in?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> It's a techy kick in the nuts, but fun  . You would do fine, it's not like we are going to be logging tons of miles


 


awf170 said:


> And Mondeo, you have to go. I assume we're going to be moving at a wicked slow pace since Tim and I will have try, and fail, every log ride about 5x each.


Hey, I already told you guys I was only going for the Austin stupidity factor, you don't have to rub it in.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 30, 2010)

Trev said:


> Did I mention I was in?



No one cares Captain Planet


----------



## Trev (Jun 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> No one cares Captain Planet



When you say Captain Planet, you have to do so with much more enthusiasm, and a deeper manly voice, not some Barbie Doll thing... 

Try again.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 1, 2010)

Specifics?  Like the location of where we should park?  Still 12:30-1pm?

So who exactly is in on this ride?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2010)

Route 91 south to Route 9 (left hand exit)
Take Exit 11.  
Follow 155 West.
Turn left onto Millbrook Road.  
Bear left onto Foothills Road.  
Parking area is on the right.



Trev and I were thinking 12:30, do you guys want to start even earlier?


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Trev and I were thinking 12:30, do you guys want to start even earlier?




I can do earlier...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

I can do 3 pm!


----------



## awf170 (Jul 1, 2010)

No earlier, I want my beauty sleep.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2010)

awf170 said:


> No earlier, I want my beauty sleep.



I guess we are on for 12:30.....so Austin can get his Beauty sleep. 

If you guys want to do 12:00 or even earlier let me know.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2010)

See you all at 12:30.....bring your A game!!!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 3, 2010)

Now where's that damn video?!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Now where's that damn video?!



I try and get that up tonight. I did preview the footage, some great stuff in there . What did the bike shop say?

At the end of the ride i had a nice crash / fall of my own. Unfortunatly Trev forgot to hit the record button.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I try and get that up tonight. I did preview the footage, some great stuff in there . What did the bike shop say?
> 
> At the end of the ride i had a nice crash / fall of my own. Unfortunatly Trev forgot to hit the record button.


Let's put it this way: I noticed a change in wheelbase when I put the bike on my car. Replacing the wheel is going to be the cheap part.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Let's put it this way: I noticed a change in wheelbase when I put the bike on my car. Replacing the wheel is going to be the cheap part.



Did you mess up the fork or Frame?


----------



## Trev (Jul 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Did you mess up the fork or Frame?



Messed that tree up a little bit too...poor thang..


----------



## mondeo (Jul 3, 2010)

Fork, bent steer tube. So it's upgrade time!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Fork, bent steer tube. So it's upgrade time!



Fork upgrade or bike upgrade? Forks ain't cheap!

There is a medium Canondale Prophet with a slew of new parts for sale on CrankFire for a nice price


----------



## mondeo (Jul 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Fork upgrade or bike upgrade? Forks ain't cheap!
> 
> There is a medium Canondale Prophet with a slew of new parts for sale on CrankFire for a nice price


Bah, not enough travel.

Fork upgrade, moving from Dart 2 to the low end Tora. While forks aren't cheap, they're cheaper than a new bike, and I'm still going to want a XC bike and go freeride with the FS next year.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2010)

After your performance yesterday you may want to hold off on the FR bike for a while 

Check out CF or BikeRag for used forks to save some cash. You could always have a used fork rebuilt by a pro for around $100 if it needs it.


----------

